# مهـــم ...جــــل الشــــعر مكـــــوناته واضــــــراره



## ارووجة (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*




*




*جــــل الشــــعر مكـــــوناته واضــــــراره*


 
مكونات الجل الماء و*الكحول* ومواد مطرية ومواد مثبته ومواد حافظة تأثيره على الشعر هو تأثير مثبت للشعر وملين وملمع له 
الأعراض الناتجة من استعمال الجل تحسس الأشخاص لبعض المواد الداخلة في تركيبته ويصاحب هذا التحسس حكة في الجلد وفي فروة الرأس بشكل رئيس ، كما ان زيادة كمية الكحول في تركيبته يمكن ان تحدث *جفافا في فروة الرأس*. 
للجل تأثيرا على اللون الطبيعي للشعر كما انه يعطي منظرا غير مريح للشعر حيث يظهر الشعر بلون داكن ولامع ويكون هناك عادة احمرار شديد وتسلخ في المناطق التي يفرك بها الجل بشدة بالإضافة إلى انه يمكن أن تعلق كمية من الغبار في الشعر ويحدث تلوث بواسطة *أنواع من البكتيريا* التي تسبب *التهابات جلدية مختلفة*. ​



​ 
الأعراض الجانبية للجل يتساقط الشعر نتيجة تأثير الجل على بصيلات الشعر في فروة الرأس ويمكن كذلك أن يعيق نمو الشعر الطبيعي ..كما انه عند وضعه في المناطق الغنية بالغدد الدهنية مثل منطقة مقدمة الرأس فان ذلك يؤدي إلى انسداد الغدد وظهور حب شباب في تلك المناطق . 
وينصح عند ظهور أي من الأعراض الامتناع عن استعمال الجل فورا وعلاج هذه الأعراض عند اختصاصي الأمراض الجلدية. 
أن الجل *يغطي الشعر وبصيلاته وبالتالي يعمل على انسداد مسامات البصيلات* مما يؤدي إلى عدم وصول الأوكسجين إلى الشعر و بالتالي تكسره وتقصفه ​ 
*ويمكن التعويض عن الجل باستعمال الشامبو المصفف للشعر والزيوت الطبيعية* مثل زيت الزيتون وزيت جوز الهند وزيت اللوز شريطة أن تكون بكميات قليلة جدا كونها تضفي على الشعر طبقة صحية تثبته وتقويه وتعطيه لمعانا وتمنع تقصفه . ​ 





​ 
*اصيب بورم نتيجة ت**سمم من مادة الجل*​ 

هذا الرجل والذي ترونه يعتبر حتى هذا اليوم صاحب اكبر انف في العالم , وقد حدث له ذلك نتيجة ورم اصابه فجاة , ولكن الفحوصات لم تستطع ان تكتشف المرض والاعراض . وحسبما اوردت صحيفة بريطانية فانه تسمم من مادة "الجل" التي تستعمل على الشعر , وهي ادت الى ما لا يحمد عقباه . ويحاولون الاعتراف به رسميا كصاحب اكبر انف في العالم.




 


:11azy: *سوري عالصورة *
*:hlp:اتمنى تخففو استعمال الجل*
*بعد ماسمعتو حقيقته*
*ربنا معاكم ^_^*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا علي المعلومات الخطيرة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسي يا ارووج علي المعلومات
وربنا يحمي اولاده
كل الشباب بيستخدموا الجيل دلوقت يومياً
ربنا يحميهم

يسوع يرعاكي يا قمره​


----------



## ارووجة (24 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسي لمروركم ياغاليين ^_^ ماجد و نيفين


----------



## Dr Fakhry (25 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا ومفيد شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## holiness (25 سبتمبر 2009)

ايييييييييييييه ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 







سترررررررررك يا رب 

هو اللي حيشوف الصورة دي حيستعمل جل تااااني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ و انا اولهم هههههههههه 

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع ربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (25 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع مميز

مهم جدا

مفيد

شكرا للموضوع ولمجهودك

الرب يباركك​


----------



## ارووجة (25 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسي لمروركم الجميل ^_^


----------

